# Hornet nest question



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hello outdoorspeople.

I was down in my basement working on some "Fall projects" when I looked out my doorwall and saw something hanging from the underside of my deck. I thought maybe birds had built a nest up in the spaces between the joists. I went out and found a pretty good size hornet's nest ! I was shocked because it must have been there all summer and I just didn't notice it. It's a good 6" accross and about 8-10" high. I'm pretty sure that it's evacuated by now with the cool weather we've been having. I'm not positive but I don't think they use these nests over again. Do they ? Isn't it just a one season nest ? I do have a full can of Wasp and Hornet killer that works pretty well. Although, I've only used it on small nests (maybe 2"-3" in diameter and only one thin layer of cells) This is a whole other ballgame !!!  
I just don't want to hit that thing with the spray and have a huge swarm on my hands ! It's got to be removed though. I think I'll spray it down pretty well then after I'm sure it's empty (or everything's DEAD) I'll knock it down and throw it away.
Here's a pic I shot of the thing. I didnt' see any activity so I'm pretty sure it's "dead".


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

When it is real cold out even if they are still in the nest they will be dormant. Just knock it of the joist and pull it out and burn it.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

My brother found a nest in January. He thought it was vacant, so he put it in his room.

After dinner he came back to find his bedroom full of hornets! 

My dad turned off the furnace and took the window apart from the outside and let them go dormant again before removing the nest.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Nest was made by bald-faced hornets. There is larvae inside. At night put a paper bag around it and burn it. With it being pretty cold they will be quite dormant. They are some of the meanest hornets you will find. Just don't get in their way!!!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Thanks guys.

I'M GLAD I CHECKED FIRST !!!    

I've been stung before as a kid (Honey Bee I'm sure) and never had a problem. But about 5 years ago I got stung on the elbow ONCE by a Yellow Jacket. I had what I thought was a mild reaction. I was told later that from what I described, it was a SERIOUS reaction and that I was lucky I was only stung one time.
If it had been more, I could have been in serious trouble.
I think I'll take GREAT CAUTION in removing this nest.
I should probably start thinking about getting one of those Epinephrin (sp) pens. Better safe than sorry.

Thanks again for the input.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Just got back in from playing exterminator.

I sprayed 1/2 a can of foaming Wasp/Hornet killer on it. That should do the trick. But I think I'll use the other 1/2 tomorrow night. Then after I'm SURE it's dead, I'll take it down and burn it.

I did a web search and found out that they are VERY dangerous.
They are VERY aggressive and will attack without provocation. I don't need any of those around !!!

Thanks again for the input. I think it's handled.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Keep in mind that wasp spray is very flammable. 

Douse 'em real good and then put the zippo to 'em.


----------



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

John, it looks like an old yellow jacket nest. They generally like to make their homes right up with us humans. 

Spray first - ask questions later!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

Trout,

The nests do not get re-used by these wasps. So one would not be doing any benefit, one way or another by moving it or spraying it now. The queens produced for next year have already gone out and done their thing with the boys and the remaiining wasps are performing meaningless, repetative programmed beahvior if they are still inhabiting the nest. In the spring, when these queens come out of hibernation, they will construct new nests in the vicinity. They will not use this old one.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Ann,
That was my thought too. If these nests are not reused, I'll just get rid of it. Heck, even if they were reused I'd still get rid of it.
Like I said in one of my other replies, I was stung ONE TIME by a yellow jacket and had a pretty serious reaction to it. I have a 6 year old son that I'm concerned about too. I did a web search and found some info on Bald Face Hornets. That site said that if there are children in the area of a nest they STRONGLY suggest removing it due to the aggressive nature of these little buggers.


----------



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

John,

When you do take the nest down let us know what kind of wasps they were. There will be dead ones inside. 

I know of a large and impressive bald face hornet nest. When it is good and cold I'll take it down for a rustic decoration in the house. But only after the occupants have died off!


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I may be wrong but I've never seen yellowjackets in a hanging exposed nest like that. They are usually underground, or in cracks in walls etc. 

Looks like a BOLD faced hornet nest to me. It's not BALD like alot of people think. Least thats what I was taught in bio, but mebbe the professor was eatin those amanita muscaria shrooms trout likes to prepare for the table!


I was digging a hole for a roadsign on my ma's property this summer and dug into as nest of yellers. They sent me packin in a hurry. Got stung on every extremity. They were the worst stings ever. They burned for 6 hours and itched to beat hell for nearly 2 weeks!


----------



## burbotman (Feb 20, 2001)

You will certainly have a bad day if you mess with them during the summer while they are active.Wait until you have a real cool evening or morning to douse then with wasp killer and stand far, far away.


----------



## omerjim (Feb 19, 2002)

Bald-bold faced hornets are quite benificial, they eat flys and other pests. This time of year you dont have to worry about them and by spring it will be perfectly safe to handle the nest.
We have a new wasp in Michigan, The european paper wasp. these critters look like an elongated yellow jacket. The newcomer will use the same nests from year to year so besure to wipe out their nest when ever you find them. Their nest resembles our common brown paper wasp.
Yellowjackets will also make a hanging nest , but usually much smaller than a hornets,I have a hornet, and a yellowjacket nest that I saved in my garage.


----------

